# How to get an 8 inch mid woofer in a door?



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

If anybody knows anything about Nissan's the door cards are very unique and the speaker grills are shaped like rectangle triangle looking things. I want to put an 8"in mid woofer in this door. You take the door card off and you look and you will see that you got over three and a half inches of speaker depth. plenty of room to put a decent 6.5 woofer but if you was to put an 8" there the door card speaker grill would be ****-blocking that 8" mid woofer. How can I make this work? I don't want to do insane modifications to this car. Kick panels are not an option at all. There's no room. I'm more about performance then beauty. I don't give a damn what the thing looks like as long as it performs. Any suggestions I would be very appreciative. I have a 2018 Altima


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

What do you mean by "****-block..."? Will the speaker surround hit the door card when the speaker is at full excursion, or is the speaker simply obscured by the door card? 

There's a very important difference. If the speaker is simply obscured, most likely it wont make any difference at all, but if the speaker will actually come in contact with the door card, that's a different story.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

gijoe said:


> What do you mean by "****-block..."? Will the speaker surround hit the door card when the speaker is at full excursion, or is the speaker simply obscured by the door card?
> 
> There's a very important difference. If the speaker is simply obscured, most likely it wont make any difference at all, but if the speaker will actually come in contact with the door card, that's a different story.


They speaker will not hit the door card the problem is the speaker grill to the door card will block out about 2 inches circumference of the actual woofer so you won't be getting full cone clearance through the speaker grill. I guess that's the best explanation. It's not like we have 8 inch circumference of speaker grill you would only have about 6 in of circumference speaker grill. Would that not cause a major issue? If I was a snatch out this door card I can do a little metal trimming and can easily make Eric Stephens 8 inch mid woofer fit in that door the problem is the door card speaker grill. Would that not cause a problem if the actual speaker cone is not fully exposed beneath the speaker grill? I've always thought that the ring radius of the cone needs to not be blocked by the speaker grill and or door card. I probably explain this completely wrong but I hope you get the idea


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

So if I get this right, the door panel is going to block part of the woofer in the Nissan, but it won't while in operation touch the door card? That's fine. You can make some Mods to the inside of the door card so that all the sound goes into the cabin so it does not cause extra vibration in the doors kind of like wave guide. Or a foam ring done right.

You can also use a Rubber gasket like some OEM's. That way you can Friend zone most of the door card, and Chad can focus his energy into the Stacy's in cabin.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

imickey503 said:


> So if I get this right, the door panel is going to block part of the woofer in the Nissan, but it won't while in operation touch the door card? That's fine. You can make some Mods to the inside of the door card so that all the sound goes into the cabin so it does not cause extra vibration in the doors kind of like wave guide. Or a foam ring done right.
> 
> You can also use a Rubber gasket like some OEM's. That way you can Friend zone most of the door card, and Chad can focus his energy into the Stacy's in cabin.


Could you please explain making mods to the door card?


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Some vw's and a few Asian cars have smaller door card speaker Grill openings and larger speakers inside the doors. One way they stop excessive vibration of the door card and focus all the sound from the speaker into the cabin is by using one of these style of gaskets that couple to the door card and then go around the speaker. 

Thread on it

what the gaskets look like









think about it like these 5 x 7 to 6 by 9 adapters 









do you use the phone speaker ring or whatever material you want but instead of going directly and coupling to the door panel you make it concave just like the speaker adapter So It Goes Around The Grille opening of the door car










these phone rings can be modified in much the same way











here's another Thread about the Metra unit that's more like a silicone rubber








Metra/Install Bay's new "Fast Ring"


I just learned about this new product last night. Curious if anyone here has input on them. Silicone Speaker Baffle Kits Enhance speaker performance with new foldable silicone speaker baffles, designed to improve the directional flow of sound by focusing it out of the door panel and into...




www.diymobileaudio.com














instead of meeting directly to it you're basically going in reverse 










if you have a mark 2 Supra, then this is something that most people do if they want to stay with the OEM Speaker sizes to improve soundhas quite a bit of the speaker is actually covered. this helps with door rattles and increases the amount of usable acoustic energy you can focus into the cabin instead of having it wasted inside the door card. 











if you look at this photo, you can see something like a makeshift waveguide, this is from the factory. However some models did not come with this and there are no replacement parts if yours breaks or if some shop dweeb decides to break yours. So you have to make your own.









EPDM foam will probably work the best and also do the most amount of focusing the energy into the cabin through the grill opening


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

you can stack up your gas gets and they do come in these kind of flavors for different openings









you can also make them out of neoprene sheets in a fix them to the door card as it is much thicker and denser and will focus more of the acoustical energy from the driver to the grill opening









some folks in the mark II Supra forms modify their door cards so that it acts as a wave guide to focus all the energy into the cabin and fit securely around the speakers mountings location with the gasket as you seen here









just match the shape to your inner door card opening









I'm assuming your door cards look like this of course









Here is how you remove your door cards.





Here you can see what the stock speakers in the stock hole looks like


http://www.12volt.tech/blog/2015-nissan-altima-adds-kenwood-excelon-speakers



making a custom version of it that basically couples the speaker to the door card with either fiberglass or whatever material you wish to use will also work that way 100% of the energy goes inside of the cabin do the speaker Grill










here are some pre-made 8in speaker adapters to help you with your install








2 Pair 8.5" inch Plastic Spacer Speaker Rings Custom Mounting Adapter Subwoofer | eBay


Solder & Rosin. 2 Pair 8.5" Plastic Speaker Spacer Rings Subwoofer Custom Mounting Adapter. Speaker Grill. Car Alarm System. Speaker Wire. Wood Speaker Rings. Remote, Primary Wire. Tech Support.



www.ebay.com














you can also just buy wooden ones and bf ones or you can make them out of plywood and make them look something like this and a link to how to do the measurements.











if you're going to use would you really should make sure and treat it before you install it









be sure to measure the depth of your new speakers and your adapter plate so everything fits









finish off by strengthening and doing acoustical treatments and sound deadening to the door card and you shouldn't have any vibration issues


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

here are some OEM door Clips with the soundproofing already on them. You're going to break a few and if you want to go ahead and make sure that your door panel is secure properly here's a link to where you can purchase them









Part number *80999-VE000*


Here are the connectors that you need for your make and model. You can purchase them at Best Buy Crutchfield car audio. they are $4.99 with free shipping I believe you need about six of them if you plan to upgrade the Tweeter 
*








Metra - Speaker Wire Harness Adapter for Most Nissan Vehicles - Multicolor*
*Model*:72-7400
*SKU*:2206838

here are the wire color guides as some models come with different wire colors from the factory depending on what OEM stereo system was in your car


https://www.the12volt.com/installbay/forum_posts.asp?tid=144492




now remember you're probably going to have to install some kind of strengthening to the door sheet metal. This is because Nissan uses 24-gauge *steel, on most of the outer panels. However the inner panels seem to use a thinner gauge of Steel so it would be a good idea to reinforce the inner door panel metal before you simply screw into the metal.

you should use threaded install inserts or use a tool to install pop rivets into your door adapter. 
the extra weight of the 8-inch woofer will cause further problems as the weight of the woofer May interfere with the alignment of the door and possibly window mechanisms after many times of shutting and closing the door show ensure that you take proper precautions. 

you can use a tool like this to get the job done









there are also simpler Tools in ways to make a self tapping type of insertion assembly item inside of your doors so that mounting your door adapter plates will be simple and reversible







*



if you have not done it before here's a great guide 





Installing Threaded Inserts | Learn How to Install Threaded Inserts in Metal at E-Z LOK


Learn how to install threaded inserts in metal with E-Z LOK solid wall threaded inserts today. The E-Z LOK threaded inserts are designed to be used with standard tools for easy installation! Read more about installing threaded inserts from E-Z LOK.




www.ezlok.com





again the metal is very thin since in 2018 they went ahead and reduced the strength of the metal and every place of the car especially the inner door skins








2019 Nissan Altima sheds mass with higher-strength steel, has semi-autonomous ProPILOT - Repairer Driven News


Nissan said earlier this month it was able to cut about 11 percent of the 2019 Altima platform’s mass “due to greater use of high strength...




www.repairerdrivennews.com







here's a link from Nissan stating that








2019 Nissan Altima sheds mass with higher-strength steel, has semi-autonomous ProPILOT - Repairer Driven News


Nissan said earlier this month it was able to cut about 11 percent of the 2019 Altima platform’s mass “due to greater use of high strength...




www.repairerdrivennews.com





typically the higher strength steel is 980 megapascals however the inner door skins don't meet that spec so you're going to have a little bit more wax than most people so you're probably going to have to use double the sound insulation or do reinforcement of the inner skin to hold the extra mass of a larger 8in driver. 

Complex-phase 1,180 MPa steel, is not used on the inner door skins. so take extra caution when working in mounting speakers and plates and whatnot.

I think that should be enough for you to go ahead and install your 8 inch speakers into your car.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

here are some speakers that you should use. They're very inexpensive and would actually work really well with the type of music that you like to listen to. They are very efficient get very loud anal give you the maximum drum beats that you love


they are on sale for $29 and are a very good deal they offer return policy to in case you don't like them









*Tech Specs:*

Speaker size: 8"
Speaker type: Mid-range driver
Impedance per speaker: 4-Ohm
Power per speaker: *175W (RMS) | 350W (MAX)*
*Mid-range Driver:*

Voice coil (dia): 1.5"
Sweep voltage: 12 V
Output SPL (@1w/1m): 98 dB
Frequency response (@spl -10dB): 95 Hz ~ 8 kHz
Magnet size: 90mm x 50mm x 6mm
Magnet weight: 4.83 Oz
Magnet type: Neodymium
*Features:*

Each speaker has paper cone with cloth edge surround
Yellow color PC+NOMEX spider
White zinc coated yoke with 6mm front plate & 5mm back plate
Voice coil of 1.5" / 38mm (dia) at each speaker
Neodymium magnet
Silver bullet phase plug in the center
Steel plate type terminals for speaker connectivity, big one for Positive (+ve) & small one for Negative (-ve)
Each speaker has black stamp steel basket with black powder paint on them
*Parameters:*

*Cutout diameter: 185mm / 7.28"*
*Outer diameter: 206mm / 8.11"*
*Mounting depth: 80mm / 3.13"*


*this model **if you want to go slightly lower in the bass kick drum











Video on them






I actually heard this before and something tells me that this is something that I think you would like so if you like a punch your sound these punches will definitely do and they're the 8-inch form factor







my budget mention for 8-inch woofers is here. Most people who listen to rock music really dig them








Home


Pyle PPA8 8" PA SpeakerPyle Pro professional P.A. mid-woofers and woofers provide low and mid frequency sound reproduction in a wide range of sizes and capabilities. Featuring strong, steel baskets and large voice coils, these speakers enable the audio professional to design performance systems...




www.parts-express.com







if death is an issue you should pick these out





Reference Flex Woofer 8s | 8" (200mm) adjustable depth car audio subwoofers optimized for factory location upgrades


Reference Flex subwoofers are optimized for small, sealed enclosures. These OEM-replacement subwoofers deliver impressive performance and remarkable installation flexibility with a patent-pending, adjustable mounting flange.




www.harmanaudio.com













and extremely thin and cheap 8 inch driver that place down to 80hz








NPX8 | 8" 350 Watt Mid-Range Loudspeaker


The Skar Audio NPX8 8" mid-range loudspeaker is both extremely powerful and versatile, due in large part to it's extremely high grade neodymium motor - making it perfect for nearly any application. Conservatively rated at 175 watts RMS and 350 watts max power each. Sold Individually.




www.skaraudio.com













*

8-inch Mid-range Loudspeaker
Voice Coil Configuration: Single 4 Ω
2" Copper Voice Coil
High Strength Fiber Paper Cone
Premium Cloth Surround
Magnet Type: Neodymium_(Ultra Light Weight and Powerful)_
Magnet Weight: 4 Oz
Stamped Steel Basket
_Sold Individually_
*PERFORMANCE*

RMS Power Handling*175 Watts*Peak Power Handling350 WattsFrequency Response*80 - 6,000 Hz*Sensitivity*94.5 dB*Xmax1.4 mm


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Mb8


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

*HIGH POWER High SPL







https://jblpro.com/en/products/8mb4p#specifications


*











*good power High Excursion mid budget woofer*


https://www.newark.com/mcm-audio-select/55-2421/8-high-excursion-woofer-120w-rms/dp/88C7835












*known for midbass chest thump*








Home


Dayton Audio PA200-8 8" Pro Woofer Speaker 8 OhmThe PA200-8 8" professional audio woofer, from Dayton Audio, features high power handling by using a vented pole piece and voice coil gap. Black motor parts (including a black polyimide voice coil) help dissipate heat away from the voice coil and...




www.parts-express.com















Best for 2 way 








Home


Eminence Alpha-8A 8" PA DriverThe stamped-steel frame Eminence Alpha-8A 8" PA Driver is an ideal woofer for small P.A. and club speaker systems, as well as keyboard or guitar amplifier combos. Made in the USA. 7-year manufacturer's warranty!




www.parts-express.com


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

imickey503 said:


> So if I get this right, the door panel is going to block part of the woofer in the Nissan, but it won't while in operation touch the door card? That's fine. You can make some Mods to the inside of the door card so that all the sound goes into the cabin so it does not cause extra vibration in the doors kind of like wave guide. Or a foam ring done right.
> 
> You can also use a Rubber gasket like some OEM's. That way you can Friend zone most of the door card, and Chad can focus his energy into the Stacy's in cabin.


Thanks for all this information I'm definitely going to read over everything. I thought I took a bunch of pictures of the inside of my car when I was installing these mids. I guess I didn't here's what the inside the door panel and door car looks like for my vehicle.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I mounted a lot of subs in cars with half the area of the cone for a hole into the car, long as the sub is sealed and its just a grill or trim panel. You can have vibration issues and if its a big xmax sub it may need more. For a sub it works fine, for a midbass likely the same, for a mid I don't know likely you would want to couple/seal to the door card as posted above with the foam gaskets or similar. I don't think it matters as much for bass/midbass due to it not being directional.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

dcfis said:


> Mb8


I think they're too big. according to crutchfield my speaker depth in my door is 2.922". The mb8 is 3.5"


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Thin drivers are in your future. And your going to have to make and Angled Baffle for the woofers to make them fit with the plastic of the door card in the way around the "Grill" opening. That's going to be *one HELL of a tight fit. *

It can be done without modifying the door card, but if you have fitment issues, you can use heat to mold or bend out the plastic without making it look obvious to give you maybe 1/4-1/2" max before it looks visibly noticeable. 
I'm just glad I'm not your installer. That's a LOT of work.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

imickey503 said:


> Thin drivers are in your future. And your going to have to make and Angled Baffle for the woofers to make them fit with the plastic of the door card in the way around the "Grill" opening. That's going to be *one HELL of a tight fit. *
> 
> It can be done without modifying the door card, but if you have fitment issues, you can use heat to mold or bend out the plastic without making it look obvious to give you maybe 1/4-1/2" max before it looks visibly noticeable.
> I'm just glad I'm not your installer. That's a LOT of work.


I don't think an 8-inch mid woofer is going to work in this car it would take a lot of work. What about a high efficient 6.5 mid woofer? I was looking at beyma but I think those have to be sealed they don't work we're all free air in the door. 






Beyma PRO6WND 6.5" 300 Watt Mid-Bass / Midrange Car Audio Speaker | Audio Savings


<p></p><p><font size="5"><b>BEYMA PRO6WND - 6.5" MIDBASS/MIDRANGE SPEAKER</b></font></p><p align="left"><b><font size="5">Features:</font></b></p><ul><li>Real 150 w RMS power handling </li><li>Sensitivity: 97dB @ 2.83v </li><li>2? (51.7mm) aluminium voice




www.audiosavings.com


----------



## opekone (Mar 24, 2020)

imickey503 said:


> You can also use a Rubber gasket like some OEM's. That way you can Friend zone most of the door card, and Chad can focus his energy into the Stacy's in cabin.


Your ability to speak to people in their language is truly inspiring. 😂


----------



## Shadow_419 (Aug 1, 2018)

How close is the woofer to the door card now? If you're only a 0.5" of clearance away from fitting the 8 and have room for a spacer why not make one?


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

imickey503 said:


> Thin drivers are in your future. And your going to have to make and Angled Baffle for the woofers to make them fit with the plastic of the door card in the way around the "Grill" opening. That's going to be *one HELL of a tight fit. *
> 
> It can be done without modifying the door card, but if you have fitment issues, you can use heat to mold or bend out the plastic without making it look obvious to give you maybe 1/4-1/2" max before it looks visibly noticeable.
> I'm just glad I'm not your installer. That's a LOT of work.





Shadow_419 said:


> How close is the woofer to the door card now? If you're only a 0.5" of clearance away from fitting the 8 and have room for a spacer why not make one?


With my stereo Integrity mid woofer in there it's pretty close to the door card. I have a foam ring wrapping the speaker baffle


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

another route you can take is finding some used door cards on ebay like I did when I had my Tacoma,not sure if that new of a car if you will be able to find any cheap,but if yo can,you can definitely cut the opening and add a speaker ring to allow for the 8s to fit


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> another route you can take is finding some used door cards on ebay like I did when I had my Tacoma,not sure if that new of a car if you will be able to find any cheap,but if yo can,you can definitely cut the opening and add a speaker ring to allow for the 8s to fit


I imagine if you do that your door would be rattling like crazy


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

I deadened my door card fairly well and the mb8 s never presented a problem with any noises bro,just something to look into


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> I deadened my door card fairly well and the mb8 s never presented a problem with any noises bro,just something to look into


Do you have pictures? I would love to see what you did I don't mind cutting the doors


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

I listen a lot of the same style music you do and had an 8 in the right and left front doors,i had full size es audio horns under the dash and a 12 in the back,using a zapco dsp,it was awesome loud and sounded sweet,so it can be done and at fairly minimal cost


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

no sir,i never took pics bro,


----------



## Loud Residence (Feb 7, 2020)

"what do you mean by **** blocking" hahaha..that's funniest response I've ever heard...lol


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

blocking the sound


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> no sir,i never took pics bro,


you don't have that same system and install right now?


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

no sir,ive got a 2016 ford f150 xlt that im working on now


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

I found a guy on Craigslist that does custom installs and he said he has experience in my car and all he would have to do is install an 8in speaker ring and trim some of the door card and he said it will work. I'm definitely going with these 8's


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Kountz said:


> I found a guy on Craigslist












Dis gunna B GUD!


----------



## Rainstar (May 22, 2017)

Kountz said:


> I found a guy on Craigslist that does custom installs and he said he has experience in my car and all he would have to do is install an 8in speaker ring and trim some of the door card and he said it will work. I'm definitely going with these 8's


so you went from world class sq installer to some chum on Craigslist. making all them right moves.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Rainstar said:


> so you went from world class sq installer to some chum on Craigslist. making all them right moves.


whats your point in trolling bro?


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> whats your point in trolling bro?


Well in the context of Skiezer's post in the "high $ gear" thread, it seems pretty funny.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

not sure which post that is but my memory doesn't work well so I may have read it


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> not sure which post that is but my memory doesn't work well so I may have read it


Here it is...



SkizeR said:


> If thats the case, drop off the car for a month or two and bring your black card


The context was that Kuntz would do whatever it takes to get good sound.

But it is difficult when good installers are hard to find, so it is sometimes not easy. Maybe the Craigslist fellow is worth a try?


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

yeah I know kountz is not really taking a lot of advice here,


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> yeah I know kountz is not really taking a lot of advice here,


I know... I have seen a few STFU responses thrown my way from Kuntz, but I am a helpful fellow, so I keep on treating him as I wouldn't like to be treated... but people usually chuck in "dumb" when they mention me, and I have not explicitly done that... yet.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Rainstar said:


> so you went from world class sq installer to some chum on Craigslist. making all them right moves.





Rainstar said:


> so you went from world class sq installer to some chum on Craigslist. making all them right moves.


Most guys on Craigslist are a joke. they pretty much do the basic head unit antenna throw some bullet tweeters on the dash installs. This guy does fiberglass work and it looks pretty solid to me. I've spoken to other car audio shops for just doing basic a-pillar installs and they want $2,000 which is absolutely ****ing insane.

This guy here has experience with my car knows all about the door panels and the door card and said that we can either do the 8 inch mid where everything is hidden and you don't see **** or we go with the 10" and have fiberglass is it in with a sealed enclosure behind the door panel. He might not be the best of the best but I'm also mecp certified and I can tell this guy knows what he's doing


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

Dude.. You know you could do it man. Why not try? 

I'm actually annoyed that in my Inbox here , I questions people are to embarrassed to ask on the open forum. 
Its kind of sad. 


Do what works brother. But I'm telling you, you can do it yourself. Its not going to be that bad. Just time man. 

Just put away the Pride, and I PROMISE you can do it yourself. Step by step. 


Start a Video Blog, and show us what you do, we can give you all the tips and advice you need an how to make it work. But your part is to be open and share what drivers, parts and money you have to work with. 

You will be making some trips to Home Depot if I Help you, but they will be in there. Look man, I has trouble installing and making speaker rings. I can not cut anything ROUND to save my life unless I have a cutting tool to do it. 

This won't be easy, but if you really want to apply yourself? You can get it done man. That I can promise you. 

If I can teach people to Run cables, Drive a Lift, and how to fix their cars? Or how to turn their lives around?

Dude.. This won't be that hard. And you got like at any day... 100 People that will help you. Promise. 


*You just have to show us your tits. *















-








-










-







-



*










 *


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

imickey503 said:


> Dude.. You know you could do it man. Why not try?
> 
> I'm actually annoyed that in my Inbox here , I questions people are to embarrassed to ask on the open forum.
> Its kind of sad.
> ...



I got into a very bad trucking accident in January and my neck is all ****ed up I have ruptured disc in C2 c3 c4 C5 and C6. It's not good for me to be working in my own car. I would love more than anything to tear my car apart and do the work myself. I actually went to school to do home and Car audio. at this time, I'm not physically capable of working on my own car. Trust me, it pisses me off because to me I am the best installer LOL


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Literally just recommended one of the best installers in the country to him via text like 3 days ago, and now he's going with a craigslist installer.. and he probably wonders why i stopped responding to said texts.. lol.

that **** you posted of that craigslist add is the exact opposite of what i would consider of what you want. Dude is slinging **** door panels to dipshits who want "loud and clear". This guy probably couldnt tell you the first thing about doing a proper install for a sound quality oriented system. You said in your other thread that you would do pretty much anything for good sound, yet your scoffing at what it takes to do a proper set of pillars.. LOL. You deserve the end results with this craigslist guy. Cant wait to see that thread.


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

You live in Atlanta right? 

Okay, WHO THE FOOK lives in Atlanta? 

There has to be somebody on this FORUM that lives there that will lend a hand. Make A video of it, and then post it to their channel, get some YouTube Sheckles. 

There has to be SOME BORED MOFO out there in Atlanta? *Anyone want to Chime in? *


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

imickey503 said:


> You live in Atlanta right?
> 
> Okay, WHO THE FOOK lives in Atlanta?


Erick Markland lives in atlanta, one of the best installers of the country. Nuff said


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kountz said:


> Most guys on Craigslist are a joke. they pretty much do the basic head unit antenna throw some bullet tweeters on the dash installs. This guy does fiberglass work and it looks pretty solid to me. I've spoken to other car audio shops for just doing basic a-pillar installs and they want $2,000 which is absolutely ****ing insane.
> 
> This guy here has experience with my car knows all about the door panels and the door card and said that we can either do the 8 inch mid where everything is hidden and you don't see **** or we go with the 10" and have fiberglass is it in with a sealed enclosure behind the door panel. He might not be the best of the best but I'm also mecp certified and I can tell this guy knows what he's doing
> 
> ...


@Mullings lol


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

SkizeR said:


> Literally just recommended one of the best installers in the country to him via text like 3 days ago, and now he's going with a craigslist installer.. and he probably wonders why i stopped responding to said texts.. lol.
> 
> that **** you posted of that craigslist add is the exact opposite of what i would consider of what you want. Dude is slinging **** door panels to dipshits who want "loud and clear". This guy probably couldnt tell you the first thing about doing a proper install for a sound quality oriented system. You said in your other thread that you would do pretty much anything for good sound, yet your scoffing at what it takes to do a proper set of pillars.. LOL. You deserve the end results with this craigslist guy. Cant wait to see that thread.


but he knows what he’s doing 😒 kids in the U.K. are the same, want a quality job doing for peanuts, get a **** job, think it’s the best in the world as they don’t know what to look for... same here... my dad can mould fibreglass... I wouldn’t trust him to make a non resonant pod for a door that looks decent or know how to install a driver in an a pillar and let it breathe properly so it doesn’t end up playing in a aerosol can cap


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> Erick Markland lives in atlanta, one of the best installers of the country. Nuff said



Well there ya go! And look. I know money is tight. But. I am 100% sure, he will at least take a look at your door with the panels off and tell you if it can be done, and get you some rings made that will allow you to bolt it on. 

The Door card can be Molded with heat gun from the back so it should JUST fit. That way it will be almost drop in. 

SKizer, I bet you can make some shaved Trim rings in about an hour hugh? 

Think maybe $100 bones for ring adapters, and Kounts can use a heat gun to mold the plastic for clearance while not affecting the look of the OEM door to much. 

If we all chip in and lend a Hand, we can do this.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

imickey503 said:


> Well there ya go! And look. I know money is tight. But. I am 100% sure, he will at least take a look at your door with the panels off and tell you if it can be done, and get you some rings made that will allow you to bolt it on.
> 
> The Door card can be Molded with heat gun from the back so it should JUST fit. That way it will be almost drop in.
> 
> ...


Dude, stop lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

WE are going to do this man! 



TODAY.. DIYMA is going to MAKE IT FIT! LOL!!LLL 










You know we can do it! 
Should WE? 
Lets not answer that. Lets just get it done... ANY WAY POSSIBLE. 

I'm in 10 Bucks if anyone wants to start a PayPal or a go Fund me for this.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> Literally just recommended one of the best installers in the country to him via text like 3 days ago, and now he's going with a craigslist installer.. and he probably wonders why i stopped responding to said texts.. lol.
> 
> that **** you posted of that craigslist add is the exact opposite of what i would consider of what you want. Dude is slinging **** door panels to dipshits who want "loud and clear". This guy probably couldnt tell you the first thing about doing a proper install for a sound quality oriented system. You said in your other thread that you would do pretty much anything for good sound, yet your scoffing at what it takes to do a proper set of pillars.. LOL. You deserve the end results with this craigslist guy. Cant wait to see that thread.


I Almost got killed in a trucking accident. I've ruptured every disc in my neck except for C1 and c7. For me, I am an excellent installer. I actually went to school for car audio/multi media in Houston Texas became certified but never pursued it as a career. Before I got injured I made a hell of a lot more money than most installers do. I wouldn't say I'm desperate but I can't do the work because I'm not physically able to do so. from my experience with you... You're a ****ing smartass. You might know how to do some awesome installs and can tune like a motherfuker but for the average man you're hard to deal with. I assure you, I will never reach out to you ever again.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Kountz said:


> I Almost got killed in a trucking accident. I've almost ruptured every disc in my neck. For me, I am an excellent installer. I actually went to school for car audio/multi media in Houston Texas became certified but never pursued it as a career. Before I got injured I made a hell of a lot more money than most installers do. I wouldn't say I'm desperate but I can't do the work because I'm not physically able to do so. from my experience with you... You're a ****ing smartass. You might know how to do some awesome installs and can tune like a motherfuker but for the average man you're hard to deal with. I assure you, I will never reach out to you ever again.


🍿
Not everyone comes across well in emails, but I usually think it is worthwhile to thank people when they take time to give advice.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Holmz said:


> 🍿
> Not everyone comes across well in emails, but I usually think it is worthwhile to thank people when they take time to give advice.


I


Holmz said:


> 🍿
> Not everyone comes across well in emails, but I usually think it is worthwhile to thank people when they take time to give advice.


This ****-Wad has been nothing but a smart-ass from the get-go. If someone doesn't buy the equipment that he recommends or uses the installers that he promotes he runs his cum dumpster. I don't like the motherfuker. I've been throughout New York and his goddamn Town delivering heavy equipment risking my life for those pieces of **** in New York. **** him and anybody else in that **** ass state. anybody that sides with him can suck this dick!


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Kountz said:


> I
> 
> This ****-Wad has been nothing but a smart-ass from the get-go. If someone doesn't buy the equipment that he recommends or uses the installers that he promotes he runs his cum dumpster. I don't like the motherfuker. I've been throughout New York and his goddamn Town delivering heavy equipment risking my life for those pieces of **** in New York. **** him and anybody else in that **** ass state. anybody that sides with him can suck this dick!


Well I am sure his story goes something like, "people ask for free advice, and I give it, and they does something 180 away from it.". Or some variant...

Sorry about your neck, but I am not sure it will be easy to get people to side with you.

He could possibly use a few complete sentences from your post, and it could also seem believable in reverse.
I am not a fan of Texas, but I would not say everybody from there is bad, etc.

At some point coming across as a grown up is worthwhile.

If you are suffering pain and other after affects of the crash, then saying so may help the rest of us to apply additional patience in our dealings with you.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I come across as a smart-ass to you because I wasn't trying to be friendly lol. You've been texting me rificulous questions all day on weekends when I'm trying to do other ****. 

Ps everyone, this is the guy you're trying to help. Don't waste your time lol









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ballistic1350 (Jan 16, 2015)

Yankee?! lol people still say that?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ballistic1350 said:


> Yankee?! lol people still say that?


It seems to be only the strange types that use it lol

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

First name = damned?
(And as a joke)


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Holmz said:


> First name = damned?


And this smart-ass talks **** about other competitors in the industry. A Zapco Pro to be exact. FYI I don't care if anybody sides with me. I know this clown has been here for years, I haven't. Charging someone $300 to do a remote tuning using the PC mic not an RTA mic? What kind of tune is that? Dude got mad because I wanted to use someone local. **** him


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Kountz said:


> And this smart-ass talks **** about other competitors in the industry. A Zapco Pro to be exact. FYI I don't care if anybody sides with me. I know this clown has been here for years, I haven't. Charging someone $300 to do a remote tuning using the PC mic not an RTA mic? What kind of tune is that? Dude got mad because I wanted to use someone local. **** him
> View attachment 266501


I am not sure you are making friends.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

If you want sound and lots of it, the Craigslist guy should be able to give it to you in spades.

But those door cards with tons of speakers in them is so far away from a sound quality focused install that I’d run. But if you can get him to install a couple speakers in the A-pillars and an 8 in the door, you should be good.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kountz said:


> And this smart-ass talks **** about other competitors in the industry. A Zapco Pro to be exact. FYI I don't care if anybody sides with me. I know this clown has been here for years, I haven't. Charging someone $300 to do a remote tuning using the PC mic not an RTA mic? What kind of tune is that? Dude got mad because I wanted to use someone local. **** him
> View attachment 266501


 I wouldn't call someone who can't troubleshoot something as simple as an outdated firmware or noise in a system a pro.. I'd love to post up those emails lol. Also, definitely wasn't mad that you wanted to use someone local. Relieved actually. Regretted giving my number out to another random right after the first time you texted me

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

SkizeR said:


> I wouldn't call someone who can't troubleshoot something as simple as an outdated firmware or noise in a system a pro.. I'd love to post up those emails lol. Also, definitely wasn't mad that you wanted to use someone local. Relieved actually. Regretted giving my number out to another random right after the first time you texted me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Still a smart ass


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kountz said:


> Still a smart ass


Never said I wasn't 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

After I have surgery and heal up I'm going to finish this install. This will give me plenty of time to do research on how to properly tune a system utilizing a DSP. That way I won't have to rely on smart-asses that suck at life.


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

All my fords block part of the speakers in the doors. It sucks and I don’t want to cut up the panels so I install larger drivers and leave the outside panels as they are. I dont hear any big interference with the sound because of it
My 2002 ford sport trac has a large round 7” opening and is not centered over the oem speaker, not even close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Kountz said:


> After I have surgery and heal up I'm going to finish this install. This will give me plenty of time to do research on how to properly tune a system utilizing a DSP. That way I won't have to rely on smart-asses that suck at life.


Step 1: hire Craigslist installer 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

..... Ugh. This went from Friendly help to Efuckt in wut? 8 hours? 

I'm Tapping out.


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

imickey503 said:


> ..... Ugh. This went from Friendly help to Efuckt in wut? 8 hours?
> 
> I'm Tapping out.


I got everything figured out. unfortunately, we got this ****boy that likes to run his cum dumpster. He took a **** all over this thread.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Petererc said:


> View attachment 266541


Lame as ****


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Kountz said:


> After I have surgery and heal up I'm going to finish this install. This will give me plenty of time to do research on how to properly tune a system utilizing a DSP. That way I won't have* to rely on smart-asses that suck at life.*


Good luck with the surgery.

No matter who does it you will be relying on them.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Kountz said:


> Lame as ****


Exactly


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

kounts,i drive truck for a living doing heavy haul,110 foot beams on 90 foot stretch trailers,96 inch diameter 100 foot long pipe 15 foot wide loadfs,i had 2 strokes in one day and almost died from them both,i often tell people when asked why im so happy,i tell them my story,you seem to be extremely pissed all the time,if this was caused because of your accident,than id suggest getting some help for ptsd,


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> kounts,i drive truck for a living doing heavy haul,110 foot beams on 90 foot stretch trailers,96 inch diameter 100 foot long pipe 15 foot wide loadfs,i had 2 strokes in one day and almost died from them both,i often tell people when asked why im so happy,i tell them my story,you seem to be extremely pissed all the time,if this was caused because of your accident,than id suggest getting some help for ptsd,


I done specialized. Hauled mainly heavy equipment. Transport a lot of heavy equipment to windmill farms. 40% of my loads were oversized. I hit a patch of black ice in Black River falls Wisconsin and rolled the truck. I thought I was dead. The truck crashed 20 yards from a marsh. The fact that I had lost consciousness if I would have been in the water I would have drowned. when I woke up I couldn't breathe because the seat belt was choking me across my neck. Fortunately, I had the ability to remove my knife and slice the seatbelt. 

Yes, I do suffer from PTSD. Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

this forum is such a shadow of what it once was, sad, very sad


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

I do and i think you should look into getting som e help for it bro,


----------



## Kountz (Oct 12, 2017)

Holmz said:


> Good luck with the surgery.
> 
> No matter who does it you will be relying on them.


You're right. It is pretty scary to trust somebody with your life.


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

Kountz said:


> You're right. It is pretty scary to trust somebody with your life.


We all are going to die sooner or later... so it is about making the best of it.

Lou's suggestion of counselling seems like a worthwhile place to start.


----------

